# Jura X90 not pouring



## Dagoof (Feb 8, 2012)

I've recently picked up a used X90 - it was untested, but powers up and grinds ok. Unfortunately, it won't dispense the coffee though - tried a couple of rinse cycles, the water seems to make it's way to the drip-tray but nothing comes out the dispensing nozzles (though the steam wand works fine). Would getting hold of some de-scale tablets be likely to help? I'm in Scotland (and I believe that's where the machine has spent it's life, but can't be sure) - limescale isn't usually an issue with our water.

That is unless I've missed something else blatantly obvious in operation - have read through the manual a couple of times, but it's not the best


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's probably the brewer unit being clogged up with coffee gunge, with perhaps the brewer piston ring being damaged.

Poke the dispense nozzles with an opened-out paper clip.

Run a cleaning cycle with a PulyCaff tablet - it might do the trick.

A Jura brewer unit is good for approx. 12,000 brews, when it should be replaced.

The best option is for the brewer unit to be removed & overhauled (or replaced). BUT access is difficult & the special Jura "key" is needed to remove the security bolts.

We're in the Central Belt & are Jura Service agents. You're welcome to pm me.......


----------



## Dagoof (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks ET - good to know, I'm sometimes over Denny way, so wouldn't be too far away.

The unit's done about 4.5k so hopefully won't be done yet! It's probably been lying a while though, I've tried the paperclip but can't feel any blockages on the length of a paper clip at least. Will try a de-cal before investigating further...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Suggest you run the tablet' cleaning program first and then the descale if it's still not functioning.


----------



## Dagoof (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, will do!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

How did you get on ?


----------



## Dagoof (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, was away all last week - tried a cleaning cycle today (2.5g Pulycaff). It deposited liquid in the drip tray throughout the cycle - when complete and it asked for a rinse, at that point it poured into the cup via nozzle. Thought I was onto a winner there but tried to run a cup and it still went into drip tray, as did another couple of rinse cycles. I then tried a 2nd cleaning cycle, but the same again.

Any ideas? Should I just keep running cleaning cycles until it clears? Also noticed, the tablets weren't especially well dissolved in the waste tray!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like the exhaust valve on the brewer unit and/or the brewer unit itself is blocked up.

The brewer unit has to be dismantled to access the valve assembly.

The partly dissolved tabs. indicate that the brew cycle is faulty - usually due to a bunged-up unit.

We usually dismantle the whole unit 7 valve, clean & rebuild.....

Sorry - it's the only way to cure the problem !


----------

